# Goat weight tape



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Is there such a thing? I had one once for horses, it wasn't accurate, but close enough.

OR...is there a way to measure with a regular tape and figure out inches to weight? Does that make sense? So many inches equals so many pounds.


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

I was just going to post about this myself. I was going to ask how would you weigh your goat. I'm sure kids are pretty easy but the adult goats would be more difficult. I did find a link at the TSC website but was wondering if anyone knew how accurate it would be.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/content/kn ... ions#Sheep


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a horse tape too. Maybe if there is not a goat tape we can invent one, ay!! :leap:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL re: inventing one!! 

I have one-got it from Jeffers. It is about as accurate as the horse weight tape--it gets you close (lol!) 

I bet if you google--goat heart girth weight you would get some good conversion charts. I have a meat goat book I have been reading and it has the inches--corresponding to the weights. I think next time I get around to it I will use my "goat weight tape" just to get the inches and use the chart in my book! LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Like Burns said they have invented them . :greengrin: 
most goat supply cos have them and so does AGS i think.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Fiasco Farm has one for dairy goats, don't know how inaccurate it is for dairy goats.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/weight-chart.htm


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have boer percentage goats.... This is what I've used and have come very close to the actual weight.

Using inches on a measuring tape <I have one from sewing dept. I bought a long time ago>

Heart Girth x Heart Girth x body length <From shoulder to the back in front of the tail> DIVDED by 300. I ADD + 10 onto that and it's been decently accurate for me! Just to see how accurate we got on a bathroom scale with each kid after doing the math above and were off only by a couple of pounds.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I've always used the fiasco farm one... but I'm going to try hoosiershadow's method...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That formula works pretty well.....I used it on my nigi/pygmies for quite a few years :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope it works for you! I added 10 at the end because I read posts on the internet where people said they were off 10lbs. So I added 10 at the end and came very close every time. The measuring tape wasn't off by too much, but I found this method seems to work best for us.


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

We use our weight tape to get a ballpark, but since we have Boers, we err on the side of inaccuracy.

We are getting a deer scale soon so we don't have to worry about it.

AND... my 14 year old sister came up with this.... at walmart, they have hand-held luggage scales that weigh up to 88 pounds. All you have to do is rig up a sling and presto! An easy, accurate scale for babies and young ones.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Figures Walmart would come up with the goods! I am going to try the HoosierShadow Measurment Formula (HSMF). It will also be handy for determining if yearlings are up to par wt for breeding.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

> at walmart, they have hand-held luggage scales that weigh up to 88 pounds


I also use this type of scale. I got mine from hoegar I think. They sell them at tack shops and sporting goods stores also for weighing fish!


----------

